# Energy Suspension Control Arm Bushings



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

Ok Sentraholics, the car-94 Sentra 1.6 Liter
the suspension set up: Eibach Sportlines, Tokico Shocks, Suspension Techniques Sway Bars, Stillen Front Strut Tower Bar
the question: Would the installation of Energy Suspension Control Arm Bushings help firm up the suspension along with handling?.....would it also help with keeping things aligned more properly? Only the Sentra Gods can answer this one......


----------



## Popeye (Aug 5, 2002)

*Bushings*

With any car that has some years on it, even replacing them with stock bushings should tighten everything up. This is the first thing I plan to do in regards to suspension setup on mine.


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

*control arm bushing = bumpstop*

does control arm bushings mean like bump stops, because i ordered es bumpstops and it said control arm etc..how many bump stops are there other than for the shocks?


----------

